# Schiacciapatate



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

AKA a potato ricer.

I just bought one of these mostly because it was _on sale._ Also, I have always thought it might be a useful kitchen tool.

Now that I have it, besides ricing potatoes, what useful things can I use it for?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

nancya,

You can you it to do spatzle,and it also will work ok as a food mill
cc


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Press really, really big garlic cloves?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I've used it to make "spaghetti" out of chestnut puree. It also comes in handy to make moss out of marzipan (for cake decorating).


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Thank you! I knew it would be good for multi-tasking of some sort!

Spatzle is a kind of dumpling, isn't it?


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Yes nancya,

Here's the description from Epicurious:


----------



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

Spätzle also sometimes makes its way into French cooking because it is common in the Alsace. This recipe for spätzle is from a Michelin 3-star chef in Burgundy. It's quite good served with game.


----------

